# Entwickeln auf OS X mit Eclipse und NetBeans



## bronks (23. Dez 2006)

Hi!

Hab schon oft überlegt auf Linux oder Solaris zu entwickeln, da das VMS von Windows teilweise blockiert und der Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch schon bei WinXP extrem hoch ist und bei Vista nocheinmal ordentlich steigen wird. Zu dem laufen meine Apps letzendlich sowieso auf UnixServern. Leider ist nie etwas daraus geworden, da sich Linux mit Xorg auf einem Notebook wahrscheinlich garnicht sinnvoll konfigurieren läßt, um externe Monitore in der richtigen Auflösung zu verwenden. Solaris wollte auf meinem Notebook garnicht booten.

Jetzt hab ich über ein Notebook von Apple nachgedacht. OS X ist ja schließlich ein BSD-Unix, nur ohne das steife Xorg und ist dafür ausgelegt, daß man problemlos größere Monitore ohne probleme anschließen kann.

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Java auf OS X? Wie verhält sich Eclipse und Netbeans? Sind die IDEs im Mobilen Einsatz mit dem EinMaustastenTouchpad bedienbar?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## mephi (23. Dez 2006)

also mal vorweg. irgendwie meinen alle mac osx unterstützt keine rechte maustaste.. das tut es sehr wohl  zum glück. einfach ne maus einstöpseln oder beim touchpad ctrl+click verwenden

ich arbeite mit max osx und eclipse. es funktioniert eigentlich alles sehr gut. nur gibts abundzu unterschiede(vorallem zu win)

zB bei standart dialog fenster.. da sind zB mal die buttons vertauscht. was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist.

größere unterschiede hab ich bisher keine festgestellt. alles was ich auf meinem mac progge läuft auch auf win bzw auf dem unixserver meine arbeitgebers ^


----------



## bronks (24. Dez 2006)

@mepi:
Danke! Das hört sich gut an ...

@mod, admin oder sonstwer:
Warum ist hier meine Umfrage verschwunden?


----------



## bronks (9. Jan 2007)

Wenn schon jemand meine Umfrage löscht, dann würde es mich interessieren warum, denn diese einzutippen hat auch Arbeit gemacht.


----------

